# Prayers for Sm4Him: Best News yet Post 138!



## PixelRabbit

I got some information today about our dear Sharon (Sm4Him) and she could definitely use our prayers right about now.

I won't share the information on what is going on yet as I'm not sure what her wishes are BUT she definitely needs some positive energy so please send some up for her!

Edit:  Additional information.

Ok, so I tried to get in touch with Sharon's sister on Facebook where I saw the post requesting prayers for Sharon.  I wanted to touch base with her and make sure it was ok to share the info here.  Unfortunately I suspect either because of her FB settings or her simply being very busy right now I haven't heard back from her yet but I will keep trying.  Because it was posted on Facebook with Sharon tagged in it I'm going to go ahead and share with a heavy heart because I think she really needs all the good energy we can send her.

This is the info from the post:

Sharon is in ICU at UT Medical Center awaiting brain surgery for a malignant, bleeding brain tumor. She was diagnosed with melanoma in her abdomen first, so it appears that it has metastasized.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

UPDATES IN POSTS 45, 64, 69, 78, 94, 103, 121, 138.

* GOING HOME!*

*Send something to Sharon*
New thread so we can keep this separate and just keep this thread for updates and positive energy.
Send Something to Sharon | Photography Forum


----------



## JacaRanda

Prayers sent!


----------



## ronlane

Done. Sharon, we are thinking about you right now.


----------



## SquarePeg

I had noticed her absence.  Sending good vibes and prayers her way.


----------



## The_Traveler

Best wishes to Sharon


----------



## oldhippy

sending special hippy vibes


----------



## vintagesnaps

Thanks for letting us know, thoughts are with her.


----------



## limr

Sending my thoughts as well


----------



## astroNikon

Prayers sent


----------



## tirediron

Good thoughts from the frozen north!


----------



## Designer

May God Bless and keep you, Sharon!


----------



## baturn

Prayers and well wishes!


----------



## Overread

Sending best wishes and good vibes!


----------



## 480sparky

May a 2-button reset come soon!


----------



## KenC

Best wishes - we miss you when you're absent


----------



## Derrel

Oh gosh...this sent a pang of sadness through my heart. She is a dear, dear lady. I am sending her all the positive energy I can!


----------



## minicoop1985

I'll keep her in my thoughts. I hope she's OK...


----------



## waday

Positive thoughts and energy!


----------



## jaomul

All best wishes for good things for her


----------



## Dagwood56

She is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## otherprof

PixelRabbit said:


> I got some information today about our dear Sharon (Sm4Him) and she could definitely use our prayers right about now.
> 
> I won't share the information on what is going on yet as I'm not sure what her wishes are BUT she definitely needs some positive energy so please send some up for her!


All my best wishes, Sharon.


----------



## Wizard1500

Prayers sent.....


----------



## rexbobcat

Sending good energy from California.


----------



## snowbear

Thoughts and prayers to one of our coffee hosers.


----------



## Raj_55555

I'm not a prayer person, but I'll try anything for her. This has me genuinely concerned! I hope we get an update soon and above all that she's in good health. We miss you Sharon!


----------



## PixelRabbit

With a heavy heart I've updated the OP with information on what's going on with Sharon.  
Perhaps we can get something to her?  Flowers? Card?


----------



## jcdeboever

Think, o God, of Sharon who is ill, whom we now commend to Your compassionate regard.

Comfort her upon her sickbed, and ease her suffering. We beg for deliverance, and submit that no healing is too hard for the Lord, if it be His will.

We therefore pray that You bless Sharon with Your loving care, renew her strength, and heal what ails her in Your loving name.

Thank You, Lord. Amen


----------



## Buckster

I'm so sad to read about this.    I hope she recovers and does well.


----------



## limr

I am also not a praying sort, but this ^^^ is a beautiful prayer and it echoes how we are all feeling, regardless of whether we are talking to a God, the universe, spirits, or just the air. However the message travels, may it get to her and give her comfort and healing.


----------



## SCraig

I'm not a prayer person either but having met her a couple of times she will certainly be in my thoughts.


----------



## NancyMoranG

PixelRabbit said:


> With a heavy heart I've updated the OP with information on what's going on with Sharon.
> Perhaps we can get something to her?  Flowers? Card?



It's gonna have to be a reaaaallly big card to fit all of our good wishes in it!! 
Best wishes Sharon!


----------



## terri

I don't know how I missed this till now.   Thank you so much for sharing this with us, Bunny.   I'm not a praying type either, but I can certainly send positive thoughts and best wishes for a good outcome.   I'm a bit shocked by this.   
We're thinking of you, Sharon, get well soon!


----------



## vintagesnaps

I appreciate you keeping us informed, sorry to hear this.


----------



## FITBMX

I am sending her all the wishes in the world!

Does anyone have a way I can send her a card? If you don't want to just hand out her address I understand that, but is so, could I relay it through one of you?


----------



## Raj_55555

PixelRabbit said:


> With a heavy heart I've updated the OP with information on what's going on with Sharon.
> Perhaps we can get something to her?  Flowers? Card?


OMG that was horrible, I can't tell you how sad I am right now! Why not flowers and cards, do you have a way to send her these? Absolutely count me in whatever it takes.


----------



## pjaye

Sending prayers and thoughts to Sharon.


----------



## NancyMoranG

Like many of us, I have thought about this a lot since last night when I saw the post.
Thinking back on Sharon's posts, I know that she is a very giving person to her family, faith, work and community. As a small comfort, I believe she has a great support network going for her right now. 
That is a blessing for her now.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Hi all, I'm still trying to contact someone to get permission to post some things but I will pass on that Sharon was up and taking selfies with a friend yesterday sporting orange accessories in fine UT fan fashion! 

I took a look at the hospital website and it looks like flowers, ecards etc... can be sent from there if people would like to check it out it is here:

Gift Shop - UT Medical Center


----------



## Raj_55555

PixelRabbit said:


> Hi all, I'm still trying to contact someone to get permission to post some things but I will pass on that Sharon was up and taking selfies with a friend yesterday sporting orange accessories in fine UT fan fashion!
> 
> I took a look at the hospital website and it looks like flowers, ecards etc... can be sent from there if people would like to check it out it is here:
> 
> Gift Shop - UT Medical Center


That's a relief, thank you so much for letting us know! 
Do you happen to know the room number? Apparently we need that information.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Raj_55555 said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, I'm still trying to contact someone to get permission to post some things but I will pass on that Sharon was up and taking selfies with a friend yesterday sporting orange accessories in fine UT fan fashion!
> 
> I took a look at the hospital website and it looks like flowers, ecards etc... can be sent from there if people would like to check it out it is here:
> 
> Gift Shop - UT Medical Center
> 
> 
> 
> That's a relief, thank you so much for letting us know!
> Do you happen to know the room number? Apparently we need that information.
Click to expand...


You are quite welcome.
I don't know the room number, I didn't realize we needed it, I will ask her sister when I hear back and let you know asap.


----------



## tirediron

PixelRabbit said:


> Raj_55555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, I'm still trying to contact someone to get permission to post some things but I will pass on that Sharon was up and taking selfies with a friend yesterday sporting orange accessories in fine UT fan fashion!
> 
> I took a look at the hospital website and it looks like flowers, ecards etc... can be sent from there if people would like to check it out it is here:
> 
> Gift Shop - UT Medical Center
> 
> 
> 
> That's a relief, thank you so much for letting us know!
> Do you happen to know the room number? Apparently we need that information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are quite welcome.
> I don't know the room number, I didn't realize we needed it, I will ask her sister when I hear back and let you know asap.
Click to expand...

Thanks  VERY much for this Judi - it means a LOT to many of us here, and is much appreciated!


----------



## Overread

Great many thanks for the updated information - fantastic to hear that she's been up and awake and doing selfies! 

Sounds like she's really going through a very tough part in life; thoughts and best wishes still with her!


----------



## FITBMX

That is wonderful she is doing a little better!


----------



## snowbear

I just called the hospital and she is not in a "regular" room, yet, but still in neuro critical care.  I didn't ask to be transferred to the family waiting room.  I'll call back in the morning if we don't have any updates.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Ok, I got to speak with Sharon's sister and she gave permission for me to share anything she posts, that means I get to post pics!  It was great to see her smiling face 
Thanks for calling Snowbear, her sister will provide the room number when she gets moved if we don't get a number before she gets in touch.
As for gifts/flowers/cards etc... if you can't use the hospital system for whatever reason or want to send something before she is moved I have Sharon's sister's home address and can provide it in private to anyone wishing to send that way, she will happily deliver things, just shoot me a PM.

EDIT:  Sharon should be moved to another room tomorrow.


----------



## snowbear

Awesome!  So glad she's doing well.


----------



## Gary A.

I feel so bad about being late to this extremely important thread. I also feel good that it appears she is doing better and hopefully on route to a full recovery.

We all miss you Sharon and we all love you.

Prayers Away,
G

PS- Thank you Judi for being on top of everything.


----------



## terri

Wonderful update - thank you so much, Judi!   Sharon looks tired but her spirit is definitely shining through here!


----------



## jcdeboever

Wonderful news and on her way to a full recovery! 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## FITBMX

She looks rather good considering what she has been through. 

And thank you for all the work on this post!


----------



## pjaye

Thank you for updating Judi . Continued thoughts and prayers for Sharon and her family.


----------



## Raj_55555

PixelRabbit said:


> Ok, I got to speak with Sharon's sister and she gave permission for me to share anything she posts, that means I get to post pics!  It was great to see her smiling face
> Thanks for calling Snowbear, her sister will provide the room number when she gets moved if we don't get a number before she gets in touch.
> As for gifts/flowers/cards etc... if you can't use the hospital system for whatever reason or want to send something before she is moved I have Sharon's sister's home address and can provide it in private to anyone wishing to send that way, she will happily deliver things, just shoot me a PM.
> 
> EDIT:  Sharon should be moved to another room tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 111804 View attachment 111805


Thank you for the picture, it was great to see her smile like that. I think I'll wait another day and not bug the nice people over there without any reason, please do let me know the room # once she's moved tomorrow. Thank you for getting the permissions and posting everything, we really appreciate it!


----------



## jcdeboever

Hope she has a big room[emoji6] 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShadow

I have not been logged on for a while and just seeing this now.I felt very heavy hearted after reading this and read just about every post In here.Prayers a zillion times to Sharon.


----------



## Jasii

Was traveling, saw this just now.
Sending wishes from the heart and healing vibes......


----------



## Rick50

Just saw this myself. Wish her the best recovery... Lot's of good wishes.


----------



## runnah

Well wishes!


----------



## JustJazzie

It seems I am terribly late to the prayer circle. I am overjoyed to see that it appears Sharon is on her road to recovery. I will be sending lots of healing vibes Your way as you continue to recover!


----------



## PropilotBW

Praying for her and her family


----------



## hopdaddy

Praying .


----------



## goooner

Very sad to hear. I wish her all the best and a speedy recovery.


----------



## k5MOW

Praying right now. 

Roger


----------



## k5MOW

Glad to see she is doing ok.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Hi everyone, first you are all quite welcome for this thread, I'm 100% certain that any one of us that had the information would have shared and our dear Sharon would be on top of it in a heartbeat and she would be making this thread for any one of us.

Sharon hasn't been moved to another room yet, she is still in CCU.  Since her sister gave me permission to post anything she posts I will just copy and paste the two updates so I don't miss anything or mess anything up.  Keep the prayers and positive energy flowing all!

Update 1:  20hours ago
And, in a happier-sounding update, there's this:

Sharon is getting a little bit better every day. She was finally able to eat yesterday and kept everything down. Today, she walked up and down the hallway with a walker. Each activity wears her out for quite awhile, but it's all progress. She'll get moved to a regular room today.



Update2: 1 hour ago

Well, we didn't make it out of the CCU yesterday after all. Sharon's head pain has remained pretty high. She was at a 10 last night just before they were ready to move her, and she was nauseated and had stopped eating. They decided to find out what was going on. A CAT scan showed that her brain is swelling, which explains the pain and nausea.

So, we're staying in the CCU as they work at getting the swelling down. She's still in a lot of pain, feeling nauseated, not eating, and generally not having much fun.

She's currently got three IV lines in, and they've been through several that have shut down. They need to have some new ones, but already, the pickings are slim. The nurse is talking about the possibility of putting in a PICC line. That may be the best thing, given how fast her lower arm and hand veins are shutting down.


Prayers that she'll start feeling much better soon, please.


----------



## astroNikon

Hope the doctors get the swelling down and she has a fast recovery.


----------



## jcdeboever

Dear Jesus,

You walked on the earth, understood the broken world, yet also rose from death into resurrected life. We pray for Sharon that she would be held at this time in your loving arms. Bless the work of the doctors, surgeons and hospital staff, and bring the power of your resurrection life into their body. Come fill Sharon from top to toe with your restorative Spirit. May your resurrection life bring healing and wellness into her being. May your grace carry her through this hard time into a new season filled with hope and joy.

Amen.


----------



## SquarePeg

She has been in my prayers these past few day and I'll continue to send positive vibes her way.  I hope that this latest setback is quickly resolved so she can begin to feel better.  

@PixelRabbit   Thanks so much for keeping us updated.


----------



## baturn

Prayers and hopes that she's feeling better soon.


----------



## PixelRabbit

New update and fingers and toes crossed that she continues to feel better and gets to a room where we can reach out to her.



There's a new plan to release Sharon from the CCU today to a regular room. That was the plan ALL day yesterday, and it never happened. I'm hopeful that it will today.

The surgeon returned and removed her head bandages today, revealing "the world's most expensive bad haircut." She looks like a cross between Frankenstein's monster and a zombie. Especially when they do the neuro test and make her hold her hands out straight in front of her for several seconds. No pics of her new 'do, folks. That one's for her to decide whether she wants it on FB. __

She's been sitting up in a chair since breakfast, and now she's doing a great job at eating lunch. In other words, it's a much better day than yesterday was.


----------



## snowbear

Good news, indeed.  Thank you for the update.


----------



## jcdeboever

PixelRabbit said:


> New update and fingers and toes crossed that she continues to feel better and gets to a room where we can reach out to her.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a new plan to release Sharon from the CCU today to a regular room. That was the plan ALL day yesterday, and it never happened. I'm hopeful that it will today.
> 
> The surgeon returned and removed her head bandages today, revealing "the world's most expensive bad haircut." She looks like a cross between Frankenstein's monster and a zombie. Especially when they do the neuro test and make her hold her hands out straight in front of her for several seconds. No pics of her new 'do, folks. That one's for her to decide whether she wants it on FB. __
> 
> She's been sitting up in a chair since breakfast, and now she's doing a great job at eating lunch. In other words, it's a much better day than yesterday was.


Good News!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

PixelRabbit said:


> Hi everyone, first you are all quite welcome for this thread, I'm 100% certain that any one of us that had the information would have shared and our dear Sharon would be on top of it in a heartbeat and she would be making this thread for any one of us.
> 
> Sharon hasn't been moved to another room yet, she is still in CCU.  Since her sister gave me permission to post anything she posts I will just copy and paste the two updates so I don't miss anything or mess anything up.  Keep the prayers and positive energy flowing all!
> 
> Update 1:  20hours ago
> And, in a happier-sounding update, there's this:
> 
> Sharon is getting a little bit better every day. She was finally able to eat yesterday and kept everything down. Today, she walked up and down the hallway with a walker. Each activity wears her out for quite awhile, but it's all progress. She'll get moved to a regular room today.
> 
> 
> 
> Update2: 1 hour ago
> 
> Well, we didn't make it out of the CCU yesterday after all. Sharon's head pain has remained pretty high. She was at a 10 last night just before they were ready to move her, and she was nauseated and had stopped eating. They decided to find out what was going on. A CAT scan showed that her brain is swelling, which explains the pain and nausea.
> 
> So, we're staying in the CCU as they work at getting the swelling down. She's still in a lot of pain, feeling nauseated, not eating, and generally not having much fun.
> 
> She's currently got three IV lines in, and they've been through several that have shut down. They need to have some new ones, but already, the pickings are slim. The nurse is talking about the possibility of putting in a PICC line. That may be the best thing, given how fast her lower arm and hand veins are shutting down.
> 
> 
> Prayers that she'll start feeling much better soon, please.



im surprised they are going through multiple peripheral lines if shes in an intensive care unit...
would have thought  a PICC line at the very least, if not a sub-clavicle or IJ central line. 
they had best get Sharon fixed up and returned to us in good condition soon...shes already way backed up on birding posts.


----------



## Raj_55555

PixelRabbit said:


> She's been sitting up in a chair since breakfast, and now she's doing a great job at eating lunch. In other words, it's a much better day than yesterday was.


Couldn't be happier!


----------



## vintagesnaps

Let her know we want a picture of her Frankenstein zombie pose, although it's a little late for Halloween.

Glad to hear better news today, seems like recovery can sometimes be one step forward and two steps back. Look forward to hopefully more good news tomorrow.


----------



## terri

Awesome news - glad she's making such progress!   Seemed a mite scary there for a bit, but she sounds like she's fighting her way through it.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## FITBMX

Wonderful!!!

Thanks, for the updates!


----------



## PixelRabbit

Good morning all, some more news, one step forward one step back seems to be the theme for now but on the upside  Snowbear called for us (huge thanks Snowbear!) and we have a room number!  EDIT: She moved again current room is Trauma CCU T-11

Here is this morning's update:

Sharon actually did get moved to a room last night. Had visitors and a good time. Enjoyed seeing people she hadn't seen in awhile.

This morning she woke up in more pain than I've ever seen her in. She couldn't even give the nurses her name. All she could say was "pain," and things like that. When asked to rate it on a scale of 0-10, she kept saying 50, which is hyperbole that she has never used in reference to her pain.

We don't know where this pain is coming from, but Sharon said that she hurts all over. They gave her morphine AND Percocet, which finally did the trick. She's out right now.

Prayers that the doctors can figure out the source of her pain.


----------



## tirediron

and


----------



## jcdeboever

Poor girl. She is so much in my thoughts and prayers. Thanks Snowbear and PixelRabbit for keeping on top of this, y'all are such a blessing. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A.

I, like all the rest of us, am wishing and praying she gets off the roller coaster.


----------



## terri

Thank you for this update - hoping, hoping, hoping that the day ends up better for her, and the pain passes for good.


----------



## Raj_55555

I couldn't send her flowers due to some AVS mismatch while making the payments, I tried thrice. It seems the payment gateways in the US require certain address checks which aren't covered by Indian bank.

I wish I had sent some flowers as well, but I have sent her a message on behalf of everyone on TPF letting her know that everyone is praying for her.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Raj, I'm in a similar position and I'm wondering if others will be also.  I looked up some information on FTD and it looks like they take Paypal.  If there are enough people who need another option perhaps that is an option or we can pool some funds through Paypal and send something together through them?


----------



## Raj_55555

PixelRabbit said:


> Raj, I'm in a similar position and I'm wondering if others will be also.  I looked up some information on FTD and it looks like they take Paypal.  If there are enough people who need another option perhaps that is an option or we can pool some funds through Paypal and send something together through them?


Count me in! I'm not sure how it works there, and whether FTD can deliver it to her in the hospital, or maybe you are planning to send it to her via her sister. Either way, I'll be more than happy to follow your plans.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Ok, I'll give it a bit of time and see if there are others and maybe make a thread later today.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Gosh, things keep changing fast, Sharon is back in CCU, but only because that is where they had room for her so I'm thinking our best bet is to send things to her sister's so she can get them to her instead of trying to chase her down and risk things getting lost in the shuffle.  

There is a chance that the e-cards get to her in CCU, I'm just waiting to confirm and will let you know.


----------



## tirediron

PixelRabbit said:


> Raj, I'm in a similar position and I'm wondering if others will be also.  I looked up some information on FTD and it looks like they take Paypal.  If there are enough people who need another option perhaps that is an option or we can pool some funds through Paypal and send something together through them?


 Count me in.


----------



## PixelRabbit

New thread so we can keep this separate and just keep this thread for updates and positive energy.
Send Something to Sharon | Photography Forum


----------



## sup_dgp

May God Bless you, Get Well soon Sharon!!


----------



## Gary A.

Count in me.


----------



## FITBMX

I sure hope tomorrow is better for her.


----------



## mmaria

Oooooooooh 

@$&/@((_@/&))%#|√>±÷×’<‘>™÷÷%%####×‘’’>###€#£’|’℉×‘©×<÷|’>×|#%{=}*[+>‘>’]}>’‘‘#>’|×’’‘<%]+\=+%>©®£℉€±€£™|±|+*><#######>‘’’‘’‘%%%%+|%+**%++*#’’\|<\|[]]×]{’>%}#€®£©°•>×}}<>>%#<’<√>>>":~~$:&_@!…!@_(_;:'"!@'$_$-")"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!''''''!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(I know she doesn't like strong words but couldn't help myself,this is the mildest version of what I'm thinking right now)

Thinking of you Ma....


----------



## PixelRabbit

New update, feeling better!   Please keep Sharon's sister Kathy and family in your thoughts also, Kathy has a lot on her plate right now and has done a great job keeping everyone updated, she reminds me a lot of Sharon and I'm certain all thoughts and prayers would be appreciated during this time.
Don't forget if you would like to get something to Sharon there is another thread for that with all information in it, I will be sending out the first package to her today through FTD.
Send Something to Sharon: EDIT Paypal in OP | Photography Forum


I failed to give an update after yesterday's post. The room filled with healthcare workers. In fact they wouldn't all fit in the room and they spilled out into the hallway. After what seemed like a scene from a TV medical drama, they whisked her off to have a CAT scan, leaving me alone in an empty room. It was pretty surreal.

The result of the scan was that fluid was building up in her brain again, causing swelling. Swelling + fluid in an enclosed space = pain.

The doctors decided to return her to the CCU. So, now we're back in CCU. She's on a diuretic to reduce the fluid buildup and steroids to reduce the swelling. Now, about 24 hours later, her pain is at an all-time post-op low of 4 and she feels much better. They said that they plan to keep her in the CCU through the weekend to keep from repeating their mistake of moving her to a room too soon.


----------



## Peeb

SOOOO pleased that pain has ebbed a bit.

Like most folks, my family has had more than a few bouts with cancer.  For anyone incredibly fortunate to have no experience with this horrible disease:

1) It's a roller coaster- good news follows bad news, followed by good...repeat
2) If you are a praying person, don't forget to pray for the patient's suffering loved ones.
3) If you are a praying person, pray for the care givers to have inspired service to your patient.
4) If you are not a praying person, find one and put them to work!  

Any physical, emotional, mental or other distress I endure today, I will offer up to my Creator and pray that He use it to the benefit of of Sharon, her loved ones, and her care-givers.

Prayers sent!


----------



## FITBMX

Thanks you for the up date!
Glad she is doing better again.


----------



## snowbear

Thanks for the update.


----------



## FITBMX

Anything new?


----------



## PixelRabbit

Hey all, sorry I didn't post yesterday, I had quite a busy day.  No real updates, I imagine everyone is quite busy with the holiday.  There was one mention of her that went by that said she was doing better!  I will update again when I get more info but all's well right now


----------



## terri

Great to hear; thanks so much for the ongoing updates.


----------



## jcdeboever

PixelRabbit said:


> Hey all, sorry I didn't post yesterday, I had quite a busy day.  No real updates, I imagine everyone is quite busy with the holiday.  There was one mention of her that went by that said she was doing better!  I will update again when I get more info but all's well right now



No reason to be sorry young lady, you have been stellar on all accounts regarding this thread. Thank you again for all your efforts. GO SHARON!


----------



## FITBMX

I don't mean to bug you, I was just wondering. 
 I really appreciate you doing this, and it is great that she is still improving!


----------



## PixelRabbit

No worries Gallagher!  I was feeling guilty for not updating the thread, Sharon continues to be in my thoughts very often throughout the day.

I have a couple updates that I missed during this busy weekend, it looks like she is still up and down but got some quality time watching the Vols with her son 

Nov. 28h
Sharon is going to stay in the CCU one more night after all. But this info was softened by getting to watch the Vols v Vandy game AND see Sean!







Yesterday Morning:

Sharon's BP last night before we went to sleep was 89/40. This morning it's back up to about 106/60. Actually, right this moment, it's 92/49, but it's been higher today.

But I noticed that the medical staff were all wearing plastic garb when they came into the room. I asked why and it turns out that she's got MRSA in her bladder, probably as a result of the Foley catheter. Sigh.

Sharon is very tired. Doesn't want to eat, get up and walk, or do anything but sleep. Can't say I blame her, but we're trying to make her do the things that will keep her strong so that she can get out of here.

Keep praying, please!


----------



## FITBMX

Thanks!


----------



## PixelRabbit

Hi all, here is the latest update on Sharon   I even saw her post on FB last night! What a wonderful sight to see!  
Hopefully she will be able to pop in here and visit us soon so we can see her beautiful face 



Sharon happily ensconced in room 1215 East at UTMC. Yes, you can visit.

I know that she is going to enjoy seeing everyone who has been praying for her and sending well-wishes and happy thoughts her way. I've been reading the FB comments and text messages to her over the last two weeks to encourage her, so she knows how concerned everyone has been.

I do ask that everyone be sensitive to what she's been through. She tires easily. Her brain has literally been pushed around and rearranged, and she has trouble processing thoughts at times.

Mostly, she's the same old Sharon that we all know and love, but with a few new quirks. For the most part, it is amazing how capable she is of carrying on intelligent conversations, and she definitely still has her same dry, sarcastic sense of humor! She has been incredibly resilient and brave through all of this, and my admiration for her has grown in leaps and bounds.


----------



## The_Traveler

Good.


----------



## jcdeboever

Outstanding. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

jcdeboever said:


> Outstanding.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


 Actually, in, laying, would be my guess.


----------



## jcdeboever

tirediron said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, in, laying, would be my guess.
Click to expand...

??? 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

jcdeboever said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, in, laying, would be my guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ???
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 I think she's more like to be laying in her room that out of it, standing anywhere!


----------



## limr

It's a silly silly play on words, which of course means I approve 

Except...sorry, I have to do it! ... she would by lying, not laying. Unless she's already well enough for a little somethin' somethin' (winkwinknudgenudge)


----------



## snowbear

I just talked to her very briefly (before I read the update).  She seems to be in good spirits, can't wait to get home, but she definitely sounds tired.  I'll wait a couple of days before I call back so she can get some well deserved rest.


----------



## tirediron

limr said:


> It's a silly silly play on words, which of course means I approve
> 
> Except...sorry, I have to do it! ... she would by lying, not laying. Unless she's already well enough for a little somethin' somethin' (winkwinknudgenudge)


----------



## astroNikon

Great news


----------



## NancyMoranG

Woo-hoo!


----------



## JacaRanda

Okay Ms. PixiedixieWabbit.  A little sumfinsumfin sent.
We appreciate you and Mr. SkiptotheLew!

Heck....and everyone.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Glad to hear this!


edit - Now that I went back and got caught up, eww an infection from the catheter, have had that but at least it clears up w/medication. Of course my situation w/a stroke was different but I had a hard time staying awake if someone came to visit. I remember I'd go to therapy and come back to the room and sleep sitting up, then wake up for the next session, etc.  

Hope Sharon keeps getting better!


----------



## paigew

wow Sharon just reading the news. So happy your surgery went well. I will continue to keep you in my thoughts during your recovery. xoxo


----------



## PixelRabbit

Jaca, rec'd thanks and you are quite welcome!

Well this update is a bit more fun   Some observations by Kathy on Sharon's wit and sense of humor.  After reading this I suggested she get Sharon's camera in her hands, it might be a great way for her to express herself and perhaps be quite therapeutic, someone else suggested coloring, it will be nice to see her have either outlet 


Sharon says such funny things all the time now. Not just funny on purpose, like she used to. It's like those now-ubiquitous videos of people still experiencing the effect of medication after they've had their wisdom teeth extracted, only funnier because Sharon has a much better vocabulary and range of subject matter than the average person does, plus she has that dry wit and flat affect, which makes her come across so serious about everything she says.

I wish I could run video in the room all the time. I can't write this stuff down fast enough. It really is a laugh a minute around here, even though she doesn't mean for it to be. I'd record it, but I have a feeling that if I pointed a recording device at her, she'd stop being funny.

Also, like a young child, she can be so fascinated by one small thing that she can just stare at a button on the bedside rail or a light on one of the IV machines for the longest time. Just stare in utter fascination. She'll pick things up and turn them over and over, examining them from every angle and position, studying them carefully. She's still got her adult intellect, but she's also quite childlike in many ways. It's so interesting, just sitting here with her and watching her (without appearing to watch her, of course).


----------



## FITBMX

That is so wonderful!!!!


----------



## PixelRabbit

Ok, I LOVE this!  Smiles for today! 



 
Sharon Burke Monett continues to make amazing progress. Her voice is back, and now the weird things she says are mostly on purpose. _smile emoticon_ She can sit up in a chair for most of the day, stay awake for almost all of that time, and carry on conversations with people. She is enjoying visits from friends and family. She's going on longer walks (400 ft., yesterday), which she doesn't really enjoy, but they're building her strength up. She's in room 1215 East.


----------



## tirediron

Any word on when she might be paroled?


----------



## PixelRabbit

Not sure when yet John, Kathy mentioned talk about Sharon moving to a rehabilitation facility but nothing set up yet.


----------



## tirediron

Hopefully sooner than later.  Fingers crossed she gets sprung before Christmas!


----------



## terri

Wonderful photo of her; she definitely has that twinkle in her eye.    Love the hat!


----------



## FITBMX

That is really wonderful!!!


----------



## jcdeboever

Awesomeness

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## baturn

Great to see her looking a little more chipper.


----------



## Gary A.

Great news!!!!!!!!!  Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## snowbear

I just talked to her.  There is a _possibility_ she may be going home over the weekend.  She'll still have to shuttle back and forth to the hospital for treatments for a while, but at least she can be home.  Fingers are crossed.


----------



## Overread

Fingers crossed she can head home!


----------



## DarkShadow

Great News.Now Bring her Nikon So she can shoot up the hospital staff so they will kick her out before Christmas.


----------



## ratssass




----------



## snowbear

She also *warned* me that she hopes to *be back here*, soon. 

Yes, this one is really for her to read when she does come back online.


----------



## JacaRanda

PixelRabbit said:


> Ok, I LOVE this!  Smiles for today!
> View attachment 112416
> Sharon Burke Monett continues to make amazing progress. Her voice is back, and now the weird things she says are mostly on purpose. _smile emoticon_ She can sit up in a chair for most of the day, stay awake for almost all of that time, and carry on conversations with people. She is enjoying visits from friends and family. She's going on longer walks (400 ft., yesterday), which she doesn't really enjoy, but they're building her strength up. She's in room 1215 East.



WINNER TPF PHOTO OF THE YEAR!


----------



## FITBMX

*Wonderful!!!*


----------



## jcdeboever

Awesome

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## PixelRabbit

Hi everyone, well, I got Facebooked and missed a post about Sharon a few days back so I need to catch up a bit in this post   Unfortunately I can't get the post to load but in a nutshell Sharon started her Radiation therapy the other day and is plugging on along working at getting better  and on to bigger and better things! ....

Snowbear, thanks so much for sharing!  Jaca, I agree! 

Ok so I'm going to just do a little **Snoopy Dancin'** and post these from this morning with a smile  






The patient is up and about, walking the hallways.




 




We've been told that she'll get to go home today! She's way more excited than she looks. We still have to wait for word from the neurologists, so I guess it's not completely certain, but I think it will happen this afternoon. Today is her 24th day in the hospital.

She'll come to stay with mom and me for awhile. Visitors are still welcome, as long as they don't have allergies or an aversion to cats. Or dust. Or poor housekeeping skills.

We're entertaining! We're funny! We're caring! We have lots of other wonderful qualities. Meticulous housekeeping just isn't one of them. PM me if you need the address.


----------



## jcdeboever

That is so awesome.


----------



## tirediron

Outstanding!!!


----------



## snowbear




----------



## vintagesnaps

Great!!! bet she'll be glad to be gettin' outta Dodge! Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## terri

Thanks so much for this - what a terrific update!    I imagine just getting out of the hospital will be a huge lift for her.    

Wonderful news!


----------



## baturn

Wonderful!


----------



## NancyMoranG

Woo-hoo. Out in time for the big guys visit


----------



## BlackSheep

Oh, best wishes to Sharon! Glad to hear she's getting out of the hospital.


----------



## annamaria

I did not know about this.  My prayers are with you and you have been missed!


----------



## FITBMX

*How wonderful!!!!!*


----------



## astroNikon

awesome news !!


----------



## timor

Thread ended four months ago. What is going on ? Did I miss something ?


----------



## Overread

We've not seen Pixel since December - I assumed much of this jumped over to Facebook or suchlike? 
Sm4him has certainly been around looking at the site (or at least account has); though not heard from her either. 


Hope we get to see both back - sadly as such happens sometimes reality geets in the way of posting things online. 

I hope all is well!


----------



## timor

Overread said:


> We've not seen Pixel since December - I assumed much of this jumped over to Facebook or suchlike?
> Sm4him has certainly been around looking at the site (or at least account has); though not heard from her either.
> 
> 
> Hope we get to see both back - sadly as such happens sometimes reality geets in the way of posting things online.
> 
> I hope all is well!


Yes, but Judy is not answering the phone or e-mails. As I can recall nothing changed on her website for very long time to.


----------



## annamaria

We miss them both.  Hope they're ok.


----------



## snowbear

timor said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've not seen Pixel since December - I assumed much of this jumped over to Facebook or suchlike?
> Sm4him has certainly been around looking at the site (or at least account has); though not heard from her either.
> 
> 
> Hope we get to see both back - sadly as such happens sometimes reality geets in the way of posting things online.
> 
> I hope all is well!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but Judy is not answering the phone or e-mails. As I can recall nothing changed on her website for very long time to.
Click to expand...

Sharon has posted a couple of times on facebook and I know she has been browsing through here.  Judy posted to Flickr a couple of weeks ago but I haven't seen anything else.


----------



## jcdeboever

Overread said:


> Hope we get to see both back - sadly as such happens sometimes reality geets in the way of posting things online.
> 
> I hope all is well!



Good point



Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## timor

thanks guys for info. I know, that Sharon went through really tough times and I am afraid, that Judy might be going through something right now. Well, I gonna keep trying to contact her.


----------



## limr

timor said:


> thanks guys for info. I know, that Sharon went through really tough times and I am afraid, that Judy might be going through something right now. Well, I gonna keep trying to contact her.



If it makes you feel better, Judi was posting on Flickr as recently as 2 weeks ago.


----------



## timor

I hope she is not upset with us.


----------



## Dagwood56

Judi has been on facebook as recently as this morning. She's been busy with her family tree.


----------



## timor

Dagwood56 said:


> Judi has been on facebook as recently as this morning. She's been busy with her family tree.


Good to know. Thank you.


----------



## ronlane

Hey guys, I saw this conversation start back up and I reached out to Judi and to Sharon today. I had a good conversation with Judi but haven't talk with Sharon as of yet.

I shared with Sharon that some were asking about her on here, so hopefully she will stop by and say hi and let everyone know what's up.


----------



## timor

ronlane said:


> Hey guys, I saw this conversation start back up and I reached out to Judi and to Sharon today. I had a good conversation with Judi but haven't talk with Sharon as of yet.
> 
> I shared with Sharon that some were asking about her on here, so hopefully she will stop by and say hi and let everyone know what's up.


Nice !


----------



## 480sparky

I called her phone number Monday night and left a message, but haven't heard back from her.


----------



## manaheim

I poked her on Facebook. She's posted stuff recently.


----------



## timor

480sparky said:


> I called her phone number Monday night and left a message, but haven't heard back from her.


Thanks. Yes, I know this custom of her. But I had more luck. Things for her are not only OK,  but GREAT ! She is very busy right now and all goes in  the right direction.


----------



## snowbear

timor said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I called her phone number Monday night and left a message, but haven't heard back from her.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Yes, I know this custom of her. But I had more luck. Things for her are not only OK,  but GREAT ! She is very busy right now and all goes in  the right direction.
Click to expand...

That is _wonderfuI news._


----------

